# Problema con LED's y Resistencias en XBOX modding



## LMA (Feb 4, 2005)

buenas...

Pues le estoy haciendo un modding a mi XBOX con unos led's y no se que resistencia ponerles... haber les explico mejor

son 8 leds de 3 mm de alta luminosidad de 3 voltios para conectarlos a los 12 voltios de la fuente de poder, pero en esos 12 voltios ya hay conectados un HDD (Seagate Barracuda de 120gb 7.200rpm) y un ventilador.

lo que necesito saber es que resistencia le pongo si con una sola en serie al circuito o una a cada LED pero de cuanto????

favor me dicen de cuanto!!


----------



## LMA (Feb 4, 2005)

bueno estuve mirando unos tutoriales de leds y ensayando con el Cocodrilo-clips y tengo estos 2 diseños

puede ser a 5 voltios o 12 voltios eso da la fuente...

las resistencias de 1K me basé en un modelo de un foro anterior...
las otras porque fueron las que me recomendaron donde las compré! pero no confio mucho ese vendedor...
que me recomiendan?? necesito buen (mucho) brillo por parte de los LEDs pero sin ir a dañar ni el disco duro ni la fuente del XBOX.

Diseños


----------



## atreides (Feb 4, 2005)

Conéctelos en serie y no en paralelo y así se ahorra el tener que ponerle ese chorrero de resistencias, con una de 100 ohmios le basta.

Query 1: Ahora pregunto no se podrán colocar sin la resistencia?
Query 2: Nadie ha intentado sacar el voltaje de directo del conector ATX de la motherboard? Según estube revisando hay algunas líneas de 3.3 v que es el voltaje de la mayoría de los leds (hay algunos de 2.2 v)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

yo saqué leds en paralelo del cable naranja de la board que es el de la línea de 3.3v. No hay problema.

Si querés conectar 4 ledsa a 12v, no necesitás resistencias. Solo los colocás en serie y ya.


----------



## LMA (Feb 4, 2005)

con resistencias de 1k a 12v funcionan de pelos!! alumbran muy bueno!! pero si me aguantan?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 4, 2005)

Hola,

Lo mas importante en el led y lo que determina su vida útil es su temperatura, y la variable que va directamente relacionada con la temperatura es su corriente de trabajo la cual para casi todos los leds se debe mantener constante en 20 miliamperios. Por encima de esta corriente de trabajo, el led adquiere mas temperatura cambiando de color y degradándose abruptamente.

La resistencia de se debe escoger para que limite la corriente al led en máximo 20 miliamperios, la formula mas simple para calcular la resistencia es:

R=V/I donde V es el voltaje aplicado en Voltios, I es la corriente deseada en Amperios, y R es la resistencia de limitación expresada en Ohmios.

Ej. Para 12v, y 20 miliamperios:

R=12v/0.02mA=600 Ohmios

Anotación 1: Siempre se debe utilizar algún elemento de limitación de corriente ya sea por medio de una resistencia o de un regulador de corriente, si se omite se arriesga la vida del led.

Anotación 2: Cuando se pueden utilizar leds en serie: Cuando los voltajes de umbral* sumados no superen el voltaje de alimentación (la Anotación 2 no Excluye la Anotación 1). Si piensan utilizarlos de esta forma deben tener en cuenta para calcular la resistencia de limitación el voltaje de umbral del diodo que para un led blanco es de 4.5 voltios.
* El voltaje de umbral es el voltaje de trabajo del led.

Ej. Para 12 voltios, y 2 leds en serie:

R=V/I=(12v – (4.5v + 4.5v))/0.02mA=150 ohmios

Como ven no es posible teóricamente colocar mas de dos leds en serie, en la practica colocar mas de dos leds causa que la intensidad lumínica de estos disminuya notablemente.

Anotación 3: Porque no utilizar leds en paralelo con una única resistencia de limitación. Por que la resistencia interna del led varia con respecto a otros leds, lo que causa que al configúralos en paralelo unos leds consuman mas corriente brillando con mayor intensidad.

Saludos,

Li-ion.

P.D. LMA, no te preocupes por la corriente que consumen los leds, es muy baja comparada con lo que consume un D.D.


----------



## LMA (Feb 4, 2005)

Li-ion en pocas palabras me aguantan los 8 leds a 12v en paralelo con resitencias de 1k?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 4, 2005)

Si

Saludos,

Li-ion


----------



## LMA (Feb 4, 2005)

ok, gracias Li-ion!!


----------



## h22429005 (Feb 13, 2005)

Si aguantan y entre más altas sean mejor para los demás dispositivos pues corren menos riesgo, pero entre más alta sea la resistencia menor es la luminosidad del led, esto es fácil de concebir si tienes en cuenta que un led con una resistencia y una fuente de voltaje en serie es como una fuente de corriente, una resistencia y un led en paralelo, así entre menor sea más corriente hay disponible para el led pero no debe ser demasiada porque esto va en contra d ela vida útil de los dispositivos asociados. 

En fin creo que deberías hacer un cálculo para una corriente de 20mA,  que son 600 ohmios como dijo Li-ion o  270 ohms para 5 voltios.


----------

